# Heat's locker room, training facility, players lounge, etc.



## Accord (Dec 23, 2003)

Last night at the Dallas @ Heat game during one of the timeouts, they showed Caron on the jumbotron giving all the fans in the arena a MTV-Cribs style tour of the Miami Heat locker room, training facility, players lounge, weight room, etc. It was really amazing how pampered these players are, the players lounge was awesome. I'll search around the internet and see if I can find some pictures or even a video of the tour they showed last night, but if I can't i'm sure they will replay it at future games or probably even show it during halftime on one of the Sunshine Network broadcasts.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I've been around the stadium alot...

The practice courts upstairs are sweet. I don't know if you guys know about how the whole arena is set up but our practice facility is upstairs towards the corner of the arena by 395. 

The players lounge in the back is nice too...and the locker room is unbelievable. Our locker room in Miami Arena was barely above a college locker room....this one is probably one of the nicest. 

The Flagship lounges and stuff are sweet too...our basketball offices upstairs are really nice too...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

oh and all that being said....


you can send your kids to Heat camp at AAA this summer...theres a link/thread on the heat forum for more info


----------

